# Rail Manufacturer Mergers



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

There is a chart out there somewhere that shows all the mergers that have happened in the rail manufacturing world. I can't remember if I saw this on the web or oin a book, but it showed how all the companies were swallowed up.

Does anyone know where I can get this chart?


----------

